# Just how did Madara cut Tsunade in half....... with a tree?



## Joakim3 (Sep 30, 2012)

Titles says it all.... just how did he do it


----------



## αce (Sep 30, 2012)

He karate chopped her in half and threw the tree down for overkill.


----------



## atduncan (Sep 30, 2012)

any bloodline limit is always like haxx strength. Haku's ice was like unbreakable, for example. Kimimaru's bones could cut steel in half. The wood was prolly super strong and sharp or some shit


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Sep 30, 2012)

Perfect Susanoo's sword maybe?


----------



## Ukoku (Sep 30, 2012)

About two weeks too late, bro.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Sep 30, 2012)

Search for one of the threads that discussed this.


----------



## Nois (Sep 30, 2012)

That tree is acually his regenerating Hashi wood dick. He boned her so hard it split her in two


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 30, 2012)

Wasn't the tree. Tree just acted as a censor for the guts.


----------



## Default (Sep 30, 2012)

Susanoo's sword. He just throwed the tree there for the lulz


----------



## crystalblade13 (Oct 1, 2012)

You know how you use a roller on doe to flatten it out? Well you know how if you press really hard in the middle and roll it back and forth in a very contained area it will split in 2?

Yeah...


----------



## eyeknockout (Oct 1, 2012)

he used genjutsu and made her split her own body in half


----------



## General Mael Radec (Oct 1, 2012)

its actually not rare for blonde woman in their 50's to be cut in half by tree's. Happens here quite often.


----------



## Samehada (Oct 1, 2012)

*She wasn't cut in half by a tree.​*
Look at the picture:


She was split by Madara himself, with what ever method he was using (most likely Susanoo Sword) but it has no relation with the tree. If you look closely at Tsunade's under half, there is a cast of a shadow. Follow that shadow up and it will reveal itself as the shadow of the branch hovering above. The tree is being used as a censor. Under that tree, what we cannot see, is her insides literally spread out on the branch below. 

The tree is hiding the gore, not the cause of it.


----------



## T-Bag (Oct 1, 2012)

Samehada said:


> *She wasn't cut in half by a tree.​*
> Look at the picture:
> 
> 
> ...



good analysis. i didnt notice that, i thought the trees were touching with each other but i guess not


----------



## Zelavour (Oct 1, 2012)

What if its somebody else's legs?
The legs are from some random fodder who just managed to get into the battlefield.


----------



## Haloman (Oct 1, 2012)

Samehada said:


> *She wasn't cut in half by a tree.​*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I want you to know that I actually like this explanation better than the truth.

That said, look at the following panels:



The bottom panel of Tsunade in this picture makes little sense to include the branch if what you say is true. Kishi is very clearly trying to show her crushed by a branch.



And the bottom right panel here tells all. Look at the left side of that panel behind the sound effect. It's the rounded curve of a branch and it clearly shows no elevation above the branch that Tsunade is lying on. You can tell it's a branch because it's the same texture as the branch Tsunade is lying on.

The shadow that's being cast by the branch is just the branch's own height casting a shadow on the ground due to the angle of the sun.

So to answer the OP now... I don't know. It's a Japanese manga. People get split in half by the most incredibly blunt things all the time.

EDIT:

So I thought about it some more, and it's really all about the force of impact. It's hard for us to imagine a human being split by a giant tree branch, because (like with Obito), collisions aren't uniform. It's not a flat surface transferring a quick, impactful force to another flat object. It's usually something large that gets pushed aside by the crushed object. Kind of like how a bowling pin will redirect the bowling ball despite being less than 1/4 of its weight.

I'd liken this to trying to take a flat potato masher and crush and trap a potato underneath it. If you go slowly, it'll squish the potato and push it all out from underneath it. If you go more quickly, the potato remains more and more intact while also separating. So I guess Madara just really crushed her with a super uniform impact really really fast.


----------



## DraconianMithril (Oct 1, 2012)

The fact her blood and gore is splattered South from her Head shows that she was popped in half by that Tree rather than sliced in half by a blade.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 1, 2012)

Probably with one of his Susanoo swords and then used the tree branch to keep her from regenerating.


----------



## Escargon (Oct 1, 2012)

I dont get this.

The tree must be slippery or some shit like that.


----------



## Kiss (Oct 1, 2012)

Samehada said:


> *She wasn't cut in half by a tree.​*
> Look at the picture:
> 
> 
> ...



Never thought about it that way. Sounds legit.


----------



## Ezekial (Oct 1, 2012)

The tree just served as a censor, it never cut her in half, Madara physically picked her up and tore her in two lol


----------



## Raventhal (Oct 1, 2012)

More likely is she was impaled by the tree.  Then Madara expanded the branch.


----------



## Ezekial (Oct 1, 2012)

No the tree was just covering it up so the kids who read this wouldn't be shocked, it was a censor, it was over her you can clearly see the a shadow underneath it, had it been the tree that cut her there'd be no shadow


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 1, 2012)

Ezekial said:


> No the tree was just covering it up so the kids who read this wouldn't be shocked, it was a censor, it was over her you can clearly see the a shadow underneath it, had it been the tree that cut her there'd be no shadow



Actually it is on her this guy

It's just casting the shadow on one side.


----------



## Ezekial (Oct 1, 2012)

Theres no tree on her there


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 1, 2012)

Ezekial said:


> Theres no tree on her there





It's on the ground chilling on her spread out guts.


----------



## Rikudou No Sennin (Oct 1, 2012)

Her grandfathers wood was too much for her regeneration ability lmaooooo


----------



## takL (Oct 1, 2012)

the tree is on her belly not in.

i guess madaras susanoO grab her arms with one hand, her legs with the other and pulled her apart and then madara put the fat tree to keep the halves separated.
thanks god she wasnt torn lengthways at least.


----------



## Seraphiel (Oct 1, 2012)

takL said:


> the tree is on her belly not in.
> 
> i guess madaras susanoO grab her arms with one hand, her legs with the other and pulled her apart and then madara put the fat tree to keep the halves separated.
> thanks god she wasnt torn lengthways at least.



Yeah that's what I thought too. He put it there so she couldn't miraculously heal it somehow. After tearing her in two somehow.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 1, 2012)

Samehada said:


> *She wasn't cut in half by a tree.​*
> Look at the picture:
> 
> 
> ...





Holy shit man!


----------



## Closet Pervert (Oct 1, 2012)

He was agitated by the fact that Tsunade was Hashirama's granddaughter. His wood split Tsunade in half. I don't see a problem.


----------



## AvengeRpro (Oct 1, 2012)

Expected sexual innuendo replies. So disappointed.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Oct 1, 2012)

She was cut in half, _which didn't kill her_, so Madara proceeded to  crush her with a giant log. Not only did this inflict more damage, but it also ensured there was no way she could re-attach her legs later on and survive. 

Thats my best guess.​


----------



## Samehada (Oct 1, 2012)

Haloman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looking at picture one, it still would make sense why the tree is there. Kishi cannot show whats under that tree, no matter what angle. Look carefully, and you will see that we are witnessing an aerial view down at Tsunade. The tree is still being used as a censor. Kishi is just not allowed to show her insides spread out under that branch since 10 year olds still read the manga. Still using my shadow argument, look at Tsunade in the panel. She still has a shadow casted near the bottom half of his torso. If the two branches were touching, this would not be the case.

As for picture two, the biggest factor (like you said) is the branch itself. If she was separated by the trunk of the tree, the branch shown in this picture would be much more horizontal as it has to  be touching the trunk below. This is not the case, however, as the branch is curving upwards. To continue, look under the hovering branch. If you look close enough, you will see a shadow under it. This shows that the branch is not horizontal and touching the below trunk, but actually curving up and over where Tsunade is lying.


----------



## Toushin Raizen (Oct 1, 2012)

Madara somehow cut her in half, and to restrict her regen powers he just put a tree on top of her.


----------



## Jags2ooo (Oct 1, 2012)

Nois said:


> That tree is acually his regenerating Hashi wood dick. He boned her so hard it split her in two



#agree this theory makes the most sense


----------

